

Safer, Better, Faster: Addressing Cryptography’s Big Challenges - CaptainMorgan
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/12/081204074806.htm

======
wmf
_“There are three big issues facing cryptographers,” says Bart Preneel, a
professor at Katholieke Universiteit Leuven in Belgium and president of the
International Association for Cryptologic Research. “Cost, speed and long-term
security.”_

Funny, I thought the primary problems are usability, usability, and usability.

